# Ladyfingers - AG Doll - "Let's Knit a Mini-Bobbles" Dress



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

American Girl Doll Knitting Pattern
Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
February, 2015

LETS KNIT MINI BOBBLES DRESS

#6 US needles or circular needle - for bodice
#10 US needles or circular needle - for full skirt
#3 weight white yarn - main color
ICE Sparkle yarn in lavender - contrast color

With #6 needles and lavender (CC), cast on 72 stitches. Work in garter stitch for 2 rows. Drop lavender.

NOTE: Mini Bobbles are worked on ONE stitch. ALWAYS have a purl stitch before and after each bobble.

How to make a mini bobble on one stitch only:

Right Side: Knit in front and back of stitch, TURN,
Purl 2 on these same two stitches, TURN,
Knit same 2 stitches, with left hand needle, slip the second stitch on the right hand needle over the first stitch and off the needle

Attach white (MC), * Knit 3, PURL 1, make bobble, PURL 1, continue from * across the row.
Purl back across the row.
NOTE: Once this purl row is complete, check to make sure all the bobbles are pushed to the right side of the garment. 

Drop white. Pick up lavender and knit 1 row.
Next Row: Wrong Side - continue with lavender to make shoulder straps.
Knit 14, BIND OFF 12, Knit 20, BIND OFF 12, Knit 14 = 48 sts.
Next Row: Right Side: Knit 14,CAST ON 4, Knit 20, CAST ON 4, Knit 14- = 56 sts.
NOTE: After you bind off 12 stitches you will have one stitch remaining on the right hand needle. This will be counted as #1 when you knit 20. Then, after you bind off for the second strap, you will have one stitch remaining on the needle, so you will knit the remaining 13 stitches to complete the row.

Bodice:
Next row: Wrong Side - Cut lavender. Pick up white and work in stockinet stitch, starting with a purl row, for 12 rows. You should now be at the waistline.

Full Skirt:
Change to #10 needles. With white yarn, work in stockinet stitch for 6 rows. Drop white yarn. 
Attach lavender yarn and work 2 rows in garter stitch. Cut lavender.
Pick up white yarn and stockinet stitch for 6 rows. Drop white.
Attach lavender and work 2 rows in garter stitch. Cut lavender.
Pick up white yarn and stockinet stitch for 6 rows. Drop white.
Attach lavender and work 2 rows in garter stitch. Cut lavender.

Pick up white and work a mini bobble row:
* Knit 3, PURL 1, make bobble, PURL 1, continue from * across the row.
Purl 2 row. (Check to make sure all bobbles are pushed to the right side).
Drop white. Pick up lavender and garter stitch for 2 rows.

Skirt Ruffle:
Knit 1 row.
Next row: Wrong Side - * Knit in front/back/front of stitch, Knit 1, continue from * across the row.
Knit 1 row.
Bind off in knit.

Optional: Complete this outfit with white panties and lavender Mary Jane shoes.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very pretty! Thanks.


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you for the great patterns. I am looking forward to knitting them for my granddaughter.


----------



## Charlene12 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Really gorgeous and thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Love it!!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Very pretty dress. Thanks again.


----------



## KarinStr (Aug 31, 2012)

I will have to knit two &#128519;. Thank you


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Your designs are lovely and look pleasant to make. Thank you for your generosity in sharing them.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

very pretty--thanks for sharing, once again!


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you far sharing your talent and your patterns. I have saved all of the patterns you have shared here sence I joined. Hope to make them for my GGD when she gets older.


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern.
Very pretty dress.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing your patterns - they are all lovely.


----------



## kaaren (Feb 22, 2011)

Luv all of them. Back to knitting AG for me. Just finished your basic pants for a heart sweater. These will be on my to-do list. Your patterns are "wonderful." Thank you again!!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty dress. Kudos to you!


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Love it! Thank you!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

Very pretty. Thank you.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for generously sharing all the lovely patterns!


----------



## MinnesotaNative (Nov 10, 2012)

Great looking dress. I want to try this myself.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you for another cute AG pattern. You sure must keep busy designing and knitting all these cute clothes for the AG and Barbie dolls. When do you find time to do anything else? lol


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Thank you once again Elaine for your beautiful patterns, can't wait to make them ! Virginia


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Pennypincher:
I am retired from the University of California, Irvine, Dept. of Ob/Gyn, "mother hen" to a group of men and women who just graduated from medical school with a brand new M.D. after their names. Now, they have to train as obstetricians/gynecologists in a four-year program, supervised by faculty physicians. I was the one who kept track of their various rotations throughout the hospital: surgery, radiology, pediatrics, labor & delivery, cardiology, oncology, etc. and collected evaluation forms from all their department supervisors from each rotation. I also provided the materials and speakers for their one-week Orientation and planned their graduation ceremony after they completed their training. Plus, I was ready with "tea and sympathy" when they lost their first patient and felt they had "no business in medicine". This was a career, not just a job, and burn-out set in after 10 years.
I retired - stayed home 3 months "climbing the walls", and was suddenly recruited by the Director of Family Medicine at Kaiser Permanente, who was finalizing all the details for a training program in Family Medicine. This was a 3-year program with 7 resident physicians in each level of training. Once again I was involved in training physicians to become family medicine doctors - same duties, same stress, same "tea and sympathy", and same burn-out after another 10 years. Retired once again, and this time I was happy to stay home! My retirement gift to myself was someone to come in and clean my house twice a month: bathrooms and kitchen, vacuum and dust, etc. I do my own laundry. 

I'm a widow and will be 80 in April, so I'm not as active as I used to be. My son is a professional baseball scout and comes and goes - mainly to do his laundry and get a home cooked meal occasionally. He has a bedroom/office and is mostly on the road going to high schools, junior colleges, and universities in the Southern Calif., Las Vegas, Nevada and Phoenix, Arizona areas. Once in awhile I "ride shotgun" and travel with him - mostly to Las Vegas, where I sit and play slot machines while he is baking in the hot sun at ball games. Then we go to the awesome buffet at the hotel for dinner. So, you see, I have plenty of time to knit and create doll clothes. I have a new Kindle eReader with over 450 books downloaded and I really enjoy reading in bed at night. Love my Kindle! I also have a new Kindle HDX 7" screen and can check my e-mails, watch my favorite TV shows: NCIS Los Angeles, Dancing with the Stars, Rizzoli and Isles, Major Crimes, Restaurant Impossible, and, of course, baseball games. I will take my electronic devices down to Oceanside with me this year, instead of a duffle bag billed with paperback books and a stack of DVD's. I have an oceanfront one-bedroom condo and look forward to my week in Oceanside every year. My son pops in and out occasionally and we go to dinner at "Joe's Crab Shack", or fish n' chips at the yacht harbor - yummy!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow, you live a very active lifestyle! Sounds like you have a lot of fun doing it. Keep up the good work and having fun and many thanks for all the inspirations from your patterns!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here it is in PDF.

Enjoy

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## hendershot (Oct 25, 2012)

what lovely knits,thank you heaps


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> Pennypincher:
> I am retired from the University of California, Irvine, Dept. of Ob/Gyn, "mother hen" to a group of men and women who just graduated from medical school with a brand new M.D. after their names. Now, they have to train as obstetricians/gynecologists in a four-year program, supervised by faculty physicians. I was the one who kept track of their various rotations throughout the hospital: surgery, radiology, pediatrics, labor & delivery, cardiology, oncology, etc. and collected evaluation forms from all their department supervisors from each rotation. I also provided the materials and speakers for their one-week Orientation and planned their graduation ceremony after they completed their training. Plus, I was ready with "tea and sympathy" when they lost their first patient and felt they had "no business in medicine". This was a career, not just a job, and burn-out set in after 10 years.
> I retired - stayed home 3 months "climbing the walls", and was suddenly recruited by the Director of Family Medicine at Kaiser Permanente, who was finalizing all the details for a training program in Family Medicine. This was a 3-year program with 7 resident physicians in each level of training. Once again I was involved in training physicians to become family medicine doctors - same duties, same stress, same "tea and sympathy", and same burn-out after another 10 years. Retired once again, and this time I was happy to stay home! My retirement gift to myself was someone to come in and clean my house twice a month: bathrooms and kitchen, vacuum and dust, etc. I do my own laundry.
> 
> I'm a widow and will be 80 in April, so I'm not as active as I used to be. My son is a professional baseball scout and comes and goes - mainly to do his laundry and get a home cooked meal occasionally. He has a bedroom/office and is mostly on the road going to high schools, junior colleges, and universities in the Southern Calif., Las Vegas, Nevada and Phoenix, Arizona areas. Once in awhile I "ride shotgun" and travel with him - mostly to Las Vegas, where I sit and play slot machines while he is baking in the hot sun at ball games. Then we go to the awesome buffet at the hotel for dinner. So, you see, I have plenty of time to knit and create doll clothes. I have a new Kindle eReader with over 450 books downloaded and I really enjoy reading in bed at night. Love my Kindle! I also have a new Kindle HDX 7" screen and can check my e-mails, watch my favorite TV shows: NCIS Los Angeles, Dancing with the Stars, Rizzoli and Isles, Major Crimes, Restaurant Impossible, and, of course, baseball games. I will take my electronic devices down to Oceanside with me this year, instead of a duffle bag billed with paperback books and a stack of DVD's. I have an oceanfront one-bedroom condo and look forward to my week in Oceanside every year. My son pops in and out occasionally and we go to dinner at "Joe's Crab Shack", or fish n' chips at the yacht harbor - yummy!


WOw! You make me tired just reading this (physically tired). lol You have led a very busy life and I'm glad you are enjoying retirement--you deserve it. You are nine years older than me (I'll be 71 in March), but you are a lot more active than I'll ever be. lol Unfortunately, I can't get around like I used to since I had two episodes of "flesh-eating bacteria" about 12 years apart (the last one eight and a half years ago ) and have to rely on a walker to get around. So, I have made a lot of your AG clothes for my great granddaughters (five of them) for Christmas the last two or three years. I hope you keep active and enjoying life for a lot of years to come. Judy


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

thank you ladyfingers for the patterns. i just gave my only GD an AG type doll for Christmas, found a poncho and scarf i could do easily and quickly. NOW,of course, she wants more. yours are perfect for her. i have to copy your pattern from your written type. when i download, my computer goes crazy. i think i need a new one. i have firefox and am not crazy about it. am doing a lot of thinking because it will require some $$$$. again, thank you for the patterns, haven't done doll clothes for over 30 yrs. my 2 girls are 46 & 38.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> Pennypincher:
> I am retired from the University of California, Irvine, Dept. of Ob/Gyn, "mother hen" to a group of men and women who just graduated from medical school with a brand new M.D. after their names. Now, they have to train as obstetricians/gynecologists in a four-year program, supervised by faculty physicians. I was the one who kept track of their various rotations throughout the hospital: surgery, radiology, pediatrics, labor & delivery, cardiology, oncology, etc. and collected evaluation forms from all their department supervisors from each rotation. I also provided the materials and speakers for their one-week Orientation and planned their graduation ceremony after they completed their training. Plus, I was ready with "tea and sympathy" when they lost their first patient and felt they had "no business in medicine". This was a career, not just a job, and burn-out set in after 10 years.
> I retired - stayed home 3 months "climbing the walls", and was suddenly recruited by the Director of Family Medicine at Kaiser Permanente, who was finalizing all the details for a training program in Family Medicine. This was a 3-year program with 7 resident physicians in each level of training. Once again I was involved in training physicians to become family medicine doctors - same duties, same stress, same "tea and sympathy", and same burn-out after another 10 years. Retired once again, and this time I was happy to stay home! My retirement gift to myself was someone to come in and clean my house twice a month: bathrooms and kitchen, vacuum and dust, etc. I do my own laundry.
> 
> I'm a widow and will be 80 in April, so I'm not as active as I used to be. My son is a professional baseball scout and comes and goes - mainly to do his laundry and get a home cooked meal occasionally. He has a bedroom/office and is mostly on the road going to high schools, junior colleges, and universities in the Southern Calif., Las Vegas, Nevada and Phoenix, Arizona areas. Once in awhile I "ride shotgun" and travel with him - mostly to Las Vegas, where I sit and play slot machines while he is baking in the hot sun at ball games. Then we go to the awesome buffet at the hotel for dinner. So, you see, I have plenty of time to knit and create doll clothes. I have a new Kindle eReader with over 450 books downloaded and I really enjoy reading in bed at night. Love my Kindle! I also have a new Kindle HDX 7" screen and can check my e-mails, watch my favorite TV shows: NCIS Los Angeles, Dancing with the Stars, Rizzoli and Isles, Major Crimes, Restaurant Impossible, and, of course, baseball games. I will take my electronic devices down to Oceanside with me this year, instead of a duffle bag billed with paperback books and a stack of DVD's. I have an oceanfront one-bedroom condo and look forward to my week in Oceanside every year. My son pops in and out occasionally and we go to dinner at "Joe's Crab Shack", or fish n' chips at the yacht harbor - yummy!


I am no where near your age. You put me to shame with your active life style. Hope you continue for many years to come. Your patterns are very much appreciated by most of us here on KP.


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

you are amazing


----------



## KarinStr (Aug 31, 2012)

Ohh thank you. Glad I looked. This fits right into my collection.


----------



## smellysammy (May 9, 2011)

Wow! Another fab dress thank you Ladyfingers


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Another beautiful dress. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------

